
Steve Jobs at Home (Aug 2004) - jaybol
http://allaboutstevejobs.com/pics/life/2004-2006/08-dianawalker/lightbox-iframe.html#2
======
devmonk
His desk is a frickin mess:
[http://allaboutstevejobs.com/pics/life/2004-2006/08-dianawal...](http://allaboutstevejobs.com/pics/life/2004-2006/08-dianawalker/lightbox-
iframe.html#0)

